# **updated** Lamactil / Lamotrigine roadtest



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

**update 12th January 2013**

Unfortunately I have relapsed. 4 days DP completely went away, then it came back.

I'm going to keep pushing the lamotrigine up and see if I can get a sustained recovery.

Least I can see its possible. I'll keep you posted!

Hi there,

I can believe I'm writing this, but I have recovered.

Snapped out of DP/DR 4 days ago and hasn't been back since.

Coinciding with this was a remarkable mood positive mood change.

I have been in a private phyc hospital for almost 7 weeks to allow me to focus on recovery.

The medication combination that has resulted in this is:

Prozac + Lamotrigine.

I will provide more details/updates ...


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn, congratulations. How did you do it?


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Medication


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you see a psychiatrist? You were in a psych hospital for 7 week????


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Am so so pleased for you, I have started prozac 6 days ago and if this doesn't work after a few weeks, lamotrigene will be introduced. Gives me hope. Am very happy for you, (and jealous of course). Good news, well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

AussiePheonix said:


> Coinciding with this was a remarkable mood positive mood change.
> 
> I have been in a private phyc hospital for almost 7 weeks to allow me to focus on recovery.


Well, 7 weeks in a private hospital would probably allow most people to recover. But that is some celebrity style, living large recovery there!

Reasonably, most will not have access to more than a day or two at a hospital, for a standard EKG and vital signs exam. Thanks for posting the combination that has worked for you. It sounds like you had it a short enough time that it was easy to kick out.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

goingforprogress said:


> Well, 7 weeks in a private hospital would probably allow most people to recover. But that is some celebrity style, living large recovery there!
> 
> Reasonably, most will not have access to more than a day or two at a hospital, for a standard EKG and vital signs exam. Thanks for posting the combination that has worked for you. It sounds like you had it a short enough time that it was easy to kick out.


Lol I assume your in the US. Hardly "Celebrity" treatment, it's fairly standard in Australia.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Oblivion said:


> Did you see a psychiatrist? You were in a psych hospital for 7 week????


Yes, saw phyc ever 3 days here in hospital. He kept saying once the anxiety was brought under control the DP/DR would subside.

I didn't believe him, but looks like he was right!


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel almost recovered, my DP is a lot less than what it has been, and I feel almost there, I feel like I just need one more little click and I will be back, it is like I feel partially connected, but not quite, can anybody relate to this, near recovery feeling??


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

AussiePheonix said:


> Lol I assume your in the US. Hardly "Celebrity" treatment, it's fairly standard in Australia.


Wow. That's some impressive health coverage there.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

so you are all recovered now then Aussie?....


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

No as per update at top I have relapsed 

I'm hoping that short recovery was a glimmer of what's to come.

My Phyc reckons I need to practice mindfulness meditation and that will get rid of DP


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> My Phyc reckons I need to practice mindfulness meditation and that will get rid of DP


Hey, that's my theory for what it's worth.

Mindfulness is the opposite of depersonalization, so at least it should nudge you towards recovery.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

May not be the wisest choice to make these recovery posts after the first day without DP. Good lucking trying to cure it with meds lol.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

JackDanielß said:


> May not be the wisest choice to make these recovery posts after the first day without DP. Good lucking trying to cure it with meds lol.


Thanks mate


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

hi Aussie, how's it going, any more progress. I am now on day 14 of Prozac, again still making progress, DP easing up, but not gone, but still too early as not been on Prozac long enough yet. Hope you are doing ok.


----------

